# Whats that plant!?



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

What is the VERY red plant in this pic? I thinks its a ludwigia but which one?
http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/albums/ADA_45-C/tank_090312_3284.sized.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia arcuata_


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks too red even for L. arcuata. It looks like Photoshop was used to over intensify the reds. 
The first attachment is pretty much the way the camera saw it. The second has the reds over saturated and the hue pushed towards more red.


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought it was arcuata. wasnt sure if the red was its actual color photoshopped


----------

